# How was the AKU test?



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Sallam guys!

so finally every1 has finished with writing aku test.

BEST ov LUK to all medstudentz:happy:!

now share your experiences here . .

what do u feel about format of the test? 
science & science reasoning sections?
English & math sections?

& the guidelines you would like to give for next year candidates #confused?????????????


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi,
I gave the test today. It was easy. The science reasoning section was quiet simple. I just studied my A-Level and alhamdullilah did most of the questions very well!

As far as English is concerned, it was a bit difficult. It was actually time management problem! Comprehension was tricky.
Maths reasoning was easy too. 

The format was purely A-level! So I think it might have been harder for FSc students. 

Best of luck to everyone


----------



## yoman (Dec 31, 2010)

bio and sc. reasoning were a bit difficult
maths, english, physics, chemistry were easy.
majority of bio was from A-levels


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

Salaams everyone,
One thing I didn't like:
We were not allowed to use our wristwatches!! (?? i DON'T KNOW WHY, THOUGH)
And we were supposed to keep track of time through this timer thingy on the wall and it was annoying to keep looking at it because I had to turn my back to look at it!

Anyways, about the format of test, the most challenging part of English was the scanning and skimming question. You are given an article ( or an excerpt from news or a novel or some factual information) and a bunch of questions on it. BEWARE! It's not simple as comprehension reading questions we are so accustomed to. You literally have to read sentence by sentence in order to get the correct answer. But again, you neither have the time to read each sentence word by word, nor the examiner is expecting you to do so because this question is titled, "Skimming and Scanning" So you should have a hawk's eye (lol) for this question.
Jokes aside, though, for next-year candidates (or even next-next year candidates if this format of AKU Test exists by then lol) read A LOT! Read through magazines, novels. And don't only read. Read and underline and find out the meaning of any words you don't know. Summarize what you have read. Ask someone (your mother or father or any sibling) to quiz you on the information in the article you have just read. Test your retaining power.

For essays, practice on writing on varied topics.
Science Reasoning Do ACT Science Reasoning Questions available on ACT, Inc. : A Student Site for ACT Test Takers

Phew! There was no such thing as Kingdoms on the test!
Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Best Of Luck every one!


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

anybody else appeared in aga khan test?

share your experiences here????


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah i did...:s bio was totally from A levels.. but still reasoning part was on common sense... For e.g they gave u a data regarding d blood group A,B and O..stating about the antigen present or absemt.. And then they askd d universal donor and recipent... Phy was quiet easy... And matjs too.. Jus one ques from the series and sequences which was v easy.. I found chem a bit difficult...it had few ques from benzene and the rest too were mostly from organic part... i left sum portion of the resoning in which they provided u wd a data regarding avg height and etc:s
One more ques i remember from phy was that ..they gave u four diagrams of diff shaped containers containing equal amount of liquid and askd which one exerts greatest pressure? Thi ques was as it is present in o level past papers... Well eng was a bit tricky.. In which the topic for argumentative essay was :wikileaks.. One who isnt aware of current affairs would have messed up tjat portion... Well one should go through olevel past papers and Alevel past papers mcq portion for a good result...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Guys, please be sure to read our forum rules The link is in my signature. Posting in shorthand is not allowed.

Thanks.


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

any1 got acceptance letter for interview from aku?


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

No..did you?


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

i didnt giv test dis year . .


----------

